# Need some help...



## zworley_10 (May 29, 2018)

Hi all, I am new to saltwater fishing since this last calendar year. I have fallen in love with it and am trying to get better. I currently wade fish mostly Pensacola bay and occasionally surf fish. I have had success with catching slot reds on Carolinas and live shrimp; however, I am trying to make the change to artificials. The past couple weeks I have fished I have pretty much struck out not including a few undersized trout. I’ve been doing a ton of research as to how to find better spots, more structure, and correct targeting and presentation but am having no luck. I feel like I’m finding good areas with grass flats, holes, docks, and channels, but no luck. I’m trying to catch mainly redfish and have tried thoroughly fishing grass flats both shallow and deep with popping cork/doa, gulp shrimp on jig, and mr-17 (never caught one on this) with the occasional topwater early morning and glassy conditions. I usually go from 5am-9am and try to time it right with incoming tides and good conditions. Any tips you all can give me from the info I’ve provided you with? I’m beginning to think I just suck at presentation with the artificials, but it just seems like I’m missing something. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I hate to say it, but it sounds like you might suck at presentation. If you have been successful with live bait, then that means you have found good locations. Keep researching, keep trying, pay attention to what presentation catches each fish. Or pay an inshore guide for a day.... that's what I would do....


----------



## zworley_10 (May 29, 2018)

AdrenB said:


> I hate to say it, but it sounds like you might suck at presentation. If you have been successful with live bait, then that means you have found good locations. Keep researching, keep trying, pay attention to what presentation catches each fish. Or pay an inshore guide for a day.... that's what I would do....


Not what I wanted to hear, but kinda what I was expecting. Thanks for the info. I’ll keep doing my research and working on technique. I’ve thought about using a guide before so I may do that too.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

MR-17's are deadly when worked properly. Get yourself a 1/2 ounce Gold Johnson Sprite also.


----------



## zworley_10 (May 29, 2018)

lobsterman said:


> MR-17's are deadly when worked properly. Get yourself a 1/2 ounce Gold Johnson Sprite also.


Gonna try that spoon. My silver spoon has caught a couple of bluefish and one small Spanish.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Silver works fantastic on most fish but Gold puts it on the redfish.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

I see a lot of rookies using too much terminal tackle. Tie directly to 10 or 12 lb test line, and don't use swivels or leaders unless you're losing lures to spanish. This time of year isn't the best for wading, but keep working on it. Youtube is your friend for presentation advice as well.


----------



## zworley_10 (May 29, 2018)

First Cast said:


> I see a lot of rookies using too much terminal tackle. Tie directly to 10 or 12 lb test line, and don't use swivels or leaders unless you're losing lures to spanish. This time of year isn't the best for wading, but keep working on it. Youtube is your friend for presentation advice as well.


Yeah I’m on 30lb braid with 25lb floro. No swivels tho. Would you go down to 15 braid with no floro leader?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

zworley_10 said:


> Yeah I’m on 30lb braid with 25lb floro. No swivels tho. Would you go down to 15 braid with no floro leader?


15 # braid and 15# to 20# fluoro.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

zworley_10 said:


> Yeah I’m on 30lb braid with 25lb floro. No swivels tho. Would you go down to 15 braid with no floro leader?





I'd go to 10 or 12 lb regular mono fishing line and tie directly to that. If you have to use a leader, put on about 2' of fluoro and tie it with a double surgeon's knot. I've never liked braid for light tackle inshore. No give in the line makes it hard to work a lure.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Presentation is key... Sometimes fish like quick, sometimes slow, jerky, smooth....Just gotta try different ways constantly until you find what works... Reds also like topwater and will bust the surface to tear em up. I use MR17's, plastics with paddle tails, Vodoo Mullet, H2O mullet. At dock lights I will use crappie jigs and small minnow plastics.


----------



## zworley_10 (May 29, 2018)

Jason said:


> Presentation is key... Sometimes fish like quick, sometimes slow, jerky, smooth....Just gotta try different ways constantly until you find what works... Reds also like topwater and will bust the surface to tear em up. I use MR17's, plastics with paddle tails, Vodoo Mullet, H2O mullet. At dock lights I will use crappie jigs and small minnow plastics.


I definitely don’t think I have varied it very much. Haven’t been confident enough in what I’m doing with the lures I have been using. I’ll try trusting the lure and switching up presentation


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Not trying to hijack the OP's thread trying to add to it; I'm assuming hard lure size and color is important?

With 16 colors of MR17s plus the the 14s and the XLs and top-dog or super spook and so on it is a bit overwhelming. I'm sure over time I'll end up with a box or two full of hard lures like y'all lol. But so I don't go broke to start with what are the 3-4 colors of MR17s you find yourself using most often? 

Do you use the same colors for topwaters?

How about for the MR14s or MR27s or do you seldom use those?


----------

